# Buying fruit trees?



## TJsBasement (Aug 15, 2012)

It all started with a few grapes planted just this spring and now we are diving head first into a micro orchard/large wine garden. I just received my very first trees today, pawpaw plants, and next up is white walnut/butternut or maybe buartnut. One of the site I been looking at is (willis orchard-I think) but we are looking at buying larger trees like 8-10 feet and shipping is a beeoch. Anyone have a favorite fruit tree seller local or online or even any sellers to avoid at all cost, probably end up getting like 15+ trees so a couple hour trip will still be worth the travel. I got my eye on butternut, almond, maybe a pest resistant cherry if that exist, pear and I'm sure more will come up by then. 

I know this isn't totally wine or vine related but I couldn't find the orchard thread.


----------



## cedarswamp (Aug 15, 2012)

I've had good experiences with Stark Bros. Right now they're running 20% savings with free shipping on orders of $75 or more.

Do yourself a favor and google "willis orchard reviews" or any other online supplier for that matter.


----------



## UBB (Aug 15, 2012)

How about your local State Soil Conservation District? Most of our trees came from them and were free.


----------



## TJsBasement (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks Gary, I just searched Willis reviews and most if not all were bad, I did a quick look through the Stark Bro's site and they do have a good bit of trees I would like. The trees in a 10" pot any idea on how tall are they shipped, the only age reference I see on the butternut is "fruit in 2-3 years" so it's probly a couple years old. 

UBB I looked around my state SSCD site but it's a bit much for me to navigate, loads of different programs and all, I'll most likely just order them. 

Everyone keeps mentioning county agent and other state stuff guess I need to get on the ball and see what I'm missing but not consulting that stuff too. Never been much of a guvment man myself but maybe that will change.


----------



## Julie (Aug 17, 2012)

Glad you found out about Willis, I have seen a lot of bad reviews about them as well. Do you have any local nurseries around you? If you tell them what you are looking for they maybe able to order for you and you may get a better deal. Also, dealing with someone local might be an advantage if any of the trees come in damaged. 

Dwarf Montmorency cherries are pretty good. I have two in my yard and really don't have to do much to them except trim here and there. They produce a lot of cherries when good ole Mother Nature doesn't freeze them.


----------



## fivebk (Aug 17, 2012)

I made a Chocolate Cherry port using Montmorency cherries......... it turned out great!!!!!!

BOB


----------



## cedarswamp (Aug 17, 2012)

TJsBasement, they list the select grade of Butternut at 3-4 ft tall. Click on butternut then in the upper right corner there is a blue tab for a tree sizing chart.

I agree with Julie and prefer to buy local if possible, but most times around here it's slim pickens so I'm forced online. Some local places think their trees are made of gold and price accordingly.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Aug 17, 2012)

You are creating a "Wineyard", a little more variety than just a vineyard, you can also include some berries in there to. 

We like http://www.acnursery.com/acn_directions.php Adams County Nursery in PA, nice thick trunks and lots of roots. Stark trees are runts compared to ACN, we did get some peach trees from Stark, one died, they didnt have a replacement, we have to wait until this fall to get Stark to replace it, not very happy with that kind of service. Crackedcork



TJsBasement said:


> It all started with a few grapes planted just this spring and now we are diving head first into a micro orchard/large wine garden. I just received my very first trees today, pawpaw plants, and next up is white walnut/butternut or maybe buartnut. One of the site I been looking at is (willis orchard-I think) but we are looking at buying larger trees like 8-10 feet and shipping is a beeoch. Anyone have a favorite fruit tree seller local or online or even any sellers to avoid at all cost, probably end up getting like 15+ trees so a couple hour trip will still be worth the travel. I got my eye on butternut, almond, maybe a pest resistant cherry if that exist, pear and I'm sure more will come up by then.
> 
> I know this isn't totally wine or vine related but I couldn't find the orchard thread.


----------



## TJsBasement (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh I'm into berries too, got all 3 yellow types of raspberry plus black and red, 5 types of strawberry-2 are white, 5 types of blueberry, 2 types of banana but only one will/could make edible fruit, 3 types of currant, I have a bunch of goji berry plants started from seed too that I'll put down one of the property lines to add a touch of privacy along with give me fruit and help with soil erosion on the bank. Now I need some fruit and nut trees and maybe some live stock and then I'll be ready. 

Really wish I would have moved out into the country with a few hundred acres instead of the city but I can make this work. So far ( in my mind/out in the yard looking ) putting the tallest trees on the north end working down in hight to the south should give me the most solar access, I think.


----------



## cedarswamp (Aug 17, 2012)

CrackedCork said:


> You are creating a "Wineyard", a little more variety than just a vineyard, you can also include some berries in there to.
> 
> We like http://www.acnursery.com/acn_directions.php Adams County Nursery in PA, nice thick trunks and lots of roots. Stark trees are runts compared to ACN, we did get some peach trees from Stark, one died, they didnt have a replacement, we have to wait until this fall to get Stark to replace it, not very happy with that kind of service. Crackedcork



Truth be known I prefer a smaller plant/tree in almost any situation, they stand a better chance of survival and usually catch up to a larger plant/tree within a year or two anyway.

Stark Bros is actually doing you a favor, if a nursey sent me a peach tree during the growing season that would be the last time I did business with that outfit. Peaches should be planted dormant.

I've never ordered from ACN so can't comment to the quality of their plants, but thier replacement policy has never given me that warm fuzzy feeling so I've never given them a chance.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Aug 18, 2012)

The ACN trees (no affiliation) are what the local commercial growers around here use, I have never had a bad one from them yet and with plenty of roots the take right off. I will just have to wait one more season than we planned. CC


----------



## TJsBasement (Dec 7, 2012)

I went with Stark Bro's, I just got the trees yesterday but everything looks fine so far, of 16 trees only one received some transit damage, one butternut tree got about 3 inches snapped off the tip but everything else looked good. I'd be happy to order from Stark again. 
My new trees are,
Starkrimson Sweet cherry
Montmorency Pie cherry
Blackgold Sweet cherry
Stark Gold cherry
All in One Almond
Champion English walnut
Lake English walnut
Stark bountiful Butternut ( white walnut )

Time to plant them fruit trees you been wanting.


----------

